# 8600 GT 512 DDR3 Overclocking



## mahesh (Feb 8, 2009)

i overclocked my mentioned gfx card.  GPU Clock is 643 MHz and Memory clock 923 MHz. the temperature at idle is 57 C and on full load is 68C-70C.  Can i overclock it to a little bit more. usually how far can i go further. is this temperatures are normal? TIA


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 8, 2009)

Before you do so, may I know which psu?
You can try increasing 3-5 mhz and see if it works. But honestly, dont push anything more than these overclocks. They are pretty decent if they are doing the job.


----------



## mahesh (Feb 8, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Before you do so, may I know which psu?
> You can try increasing 3-5 mhz and see if it works. But honestly, dont push anything more than these overclocks. They are pretty decent if they are doing the job.


  i am using local psu(Zeberonics 450 Sata Plus). i found those values by clicking the optimal speed.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 8, 2009)

Stick to optimal speed settings.


----------



## mahesh (Feb 8, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Stick to optimal speed settings.


But when i  retart my system the values are setting to default ones. But before restarting everything seems to be normal.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 8, 2009)

Well u have overclocked al rite, now play some heavy games or run CRYSIS benchmark at full settings for stability.


----------



## mahesh (Feb 8, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Well u have overclocked al rite, now play some heavy games or run CRYSIS benchmark at full settings for stability.


  i don't have CRYSIS. but i played fifa09 and COD4 at max settings. i didn't find any problem. but whwnecer i restatrt my system the values are setting to default ones. i already selected the check box for during the start up itself set the values i have set.(647, 923)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 8, 2009)

Stress test by benchmarking with pcmark vantage. I dont know how the newer nvidia driver interface looks like, but you should find that option to save those settings under settings, preference or something which does mean in a similar manner.


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 8, 2009)

@topic,
Are you using Rivatuner or ATiTool for OC? As for clocks, very descent. Plus, the temps are excellent if its true! 
Well, you can try pushing the core clock till 715, provided you have appropriate cooling and PSU! Mine is 725/925 24x7! Temps?? Just to let you know, its Electric Stove Edition!  hehe..
IMO, if u are able to play games with 35-40 fps using those settings, i say stick with it.


----------



## mahesh (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ i am not using any tool for overclocking.  but my problem is wen i restart, it is setting to default values.. i already saved those settings. but still it is loading the default values wen i restart.


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 8, 2009)

^^see, it'd be better if you can try Rivatuner for overclocking. And yes, you can load with whatever values you saved during overclocking.


----------

